

SUSE Studio Launch - edw519
http://blog.cornelius-schumacher.de/2009/07/suse-studio-launch.html

======
bayareaguy
Does anyone know if this can be used to create SUSE based appliance images for
Amazon EC2 (i.e. something along the lines of rPath's rBuilder online[1])?

1- <http://www.rpath.org/web/>

~~~
firefoxman1
I think you can. I used it a while ago when it was in private beta. You can
even create a Suse Linux Enterprise Server (SLES) appliance, which you
otherwise have to buy.

